# Similar Towers/Buildings around the world



## Regio_MTY (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok so... Post pics & information about similar Towers around the world, obviously they´re not the same as a twin towers, so I think this thread hasn´t been done before 

Well... I´ll start with this 3:

Dataflux Tower, 43 floors & 167 meters tall, Monterrey, México










_Photograph by Pedro Zurita Zaragoza from Panoramio (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/372032)_










_Photograph by Eric Rodríguez from Panoramio (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/796526)_

Repsol Tower (U/C), 45 floors & 250 meters tall, Madrid, Spain










_Photograph by Diegobs (SSC Forumer)_

Commerzbank Tower, 53 floors & 300 meters tall, Frankfurt, Germany










_Photograph by Alexander75 from Panoramio (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2692254)_

Corrected


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

*Banespa Building - Sao Paulo *

The brazilian Empire State called Banespa was constructed between 1939 and 1947 and it was the tallest building outside USA when built.
The building has 35 floors, 161.22 meters tall (528 feets) and 17,951 square meters in area, and has 14 elevators, 900 steps and 1,119windows. For 20 years, it was the tallest building in São Paulo. In 1948, it was considered to be the biggest reinforced concrete structure in the world.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/douglasm


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/maducan

*The amazing Empire State Building - New York*
The Empire State Building remained the tallest skyscraper in the world for 41 years, and stood as the world's tallest man-made structure for 23 years. The building rises to 1,250 feet (381 m) at the 102nd floor, and including the 203-foot (62 m) pinnacle, its full height reaches 1,453 feet (443 m) and 8 9/16th inches (443 m). 








http://flickr.com/photos/abed









http://flickr.com/photos/egold


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I really don't see a comparison between the Empire State building and the other.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Me too


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Me too hno:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

wat about the Torre Latino..in Mexico City










by jessicasweettv flickr









by atoll..both flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Agbar Tower in Barcelona 









http://www.arqhys.com/construccion/torre-agbar.html

30 st mary axe in London









Source: photobucket


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Stamford Connecticut's tallest








Tour de la Bourse Montreal









Bell Atlantic Philadelphia
















200 Public Square Cleveland

















World Trade Center New Orleans








Place Ville Marie Montreal









Edificio Cruz Blanca Santiago








Liberty Place Philadelphia








Melli Complex Tehran









Prudential Center Boston








Crescent City Residences New Orleans









2000 Market Street Philadelphia








One Battery Park Plaza New York City









WR Grace Building New York City








Solow Building New York City









Bankers Trust Building New York City








Seattle Smith Tower









3 world finacial center New York City








Canary Wharf London









Faison Building Milwaukee








One Detroit Center









Eagleton Federal Courthouse St. Louis








Aegon Center Louisville









Bell South Building Nashville








Melbourne Central Building Melbourne


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

This tower in Mexico City is similar too.
And the Banespa architecture style is *only influenced *by Empire State elements. Like the Central Plaza in Hong Kong and the Torre Latino in México. 

Central Plaza (Hong Kong)









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=287394 (similar thread)


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

One Wall Center Vancouver








and a gilette shaving cream can









Transamerica Pyramid








And a dunce cap









AT&T building New York City








And a Chippendale dresser


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I hate to say it but none of those buildings compare to the Empire State Building. Mexico City's has the spire but is very minimalist. Sao Paulo's is nice but lacks the chrome embellishments, intricacies and prominence of the Empire State Building.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Come on people this is a great thread. Add to it!


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

:O!

Awesome!


----------



## Regio_MTY (Apr 1, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Come on people this is a great thread. Add to it!


Well... What about this 2:

Comercial América Tower, 31 floors & 128 meters tall, Monterrey, México










_Photograph by Juan C. Becerra from Panoramio (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5663890)_










60 Wall Street, 56 floors & 227 meters tall, New York City, United States










_Photograph by Wallyg from flickr (http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/206818231)_










Skyscraperpage diagrams comparison:










Aren´t they almost like clones? :nuts:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

United Overseas Bank, Singapore









http://www.nationmaster.com/wikimir...mons/thumb/3/38/UOBnOUB.JPG/250px-UOBnOUB.JPG

US Bank Tower, Los Angeles, California









http://en.structurae.de/files/photos/1/imgp/imgp0515.jpg


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

aww monterrey so cute.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok guys, there are a LOT of uncredited photos in here. The first posters did a good job, and as always people join in and don't bother to credit. I'll give people a chance to edit and credit before I delete the uncredited pics.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

--


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Bank of America Plaza, Atlanta








http://glasssteelandstone.com/

Messeturm, Frankfurt








http://www.frankfurt-hotels-info.de/

_

Bay Wellington Tower, Toronto








http://www.aviewoncities.com/

191 Peachtree Tower, Atlanta








http://glasssteelandstone.com/


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ 

The Empire Place, Bangkok, Thailand









by: watarbu of SSC


----------

